# Sickness and Overtraining?



## MikeMartial (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anyone else find that they have gotten more colds/flu since they began training in martial arts? 



Since I've started TKD, I've found that I've had far more colds, upper On another note, TKD is by far the most physically demanding thing I've ever done. The combo of aerobic/anaerobic training seems to tax me like nothing else. Mountain biking, squash, all very cardio-oriented, I seem to recover very respiratory infections, and flus than with any other atheletic activity I've done.  


quickly, but it's not like TKD. Weightlifting is of course "hard", but the whole time I was lifting, I swear I never got sick once. 



I try and get to class 3 times a week, and to me, that doesn't seem like overtraining. Classes are an hour a piece. 



I eat extremely healthy, take my vitamins, and try and get enough sleep.



It seems to be a vicious cycle for me: I train hard, get sick, don't train because I'm sick, feel I fall behind in class, train hard, etc etc :idunno: 

 Anyone else experiece this? Any way to combat it?


----------



## Marginal (Oct 21, 2004)

One thing to keep in mind, TKD's largely anaerobic. There's not a whole lot of aerobic gains to be had from a TKD workout. You might want to try easing into things a little more, or at least making sure that you're spacing the classes so you have adequate recovery time.


----------



## MikeMartial (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, Marginal.  Frustrating, but I may have to back off a bit.   It's hard, because I like to go to class and not hold back.

For anyone else trying to read my thread, it seems a bit mixed up; not sure what happened, it looks like a few sentences were switched around.  Sorry about that!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 21, 2004)

I dont seem to get more colds, they just hang around longer because I dont like to stop my training, so I guess I push myself to hard and I dont give my body a chance to get rid of the illness.

Same thing goes for injuries...just gotta stop and give your body a chance to recuperate, as mush as you dont want to.

Happy training.


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Mike,  My experience is that I am healthier overall with less colds and flu than before.  I also had stress related stuff happening which disappeared.  I built up slowly in Taekwondo, adding days, training sessions.  While I write this however, I still have a lingering cold which I haven't been able to shake...for four weeks now!  I went to a late night yoga class, came out of there a little sweaty and got a little chilled, got my sore throat again... and I thought I was almost over it!! Better today...  

I think you do have to ease up on the workouts when you have a cold.  Your body is fighting that and if you use up nearly all your energy (which is often the case in TKD) then you get tired and more apt to get worse not better.
I didn't go for a week when I first got my cold and then returned to continue my workouts three times a week but go a little easier.  

I hadn't had a cold or anything in nearly two years.  I remember getting a flu shot the last two years and that seems to help around Nov-Mar. getting it then...but probably can't get that now until Jan. if then.  Its these fall colds that are so witchy. I have avoided them until this year and probably got it going to a huge craft fair. Take extra vitamins, Vit. C dries you out...and more rest between workouts. And I need to heed my own advice too. sigh, its hard for us MA! Tournament tomorrow!  TW


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 22, 2004)

MikeMartial said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find that they have gotten more colds/flu since they began training in martial arts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3x's a week might not consciously be too much, but if you are getting sick more frequently it is too much according to your body...back off/consult your doctor, build up gradually over the course of months.

It might not be TKD but TKD in combination your diet/rest/work/activity cycle that is overloading you.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 8, 2004)

Martial arts training is an interval workout. Periods of high intensity exercise mixed with periods of moderate to low intensity exercise. If you find that you are training and getting sick it might be due to the cleanliness of the mat/floor that you train on. You state that otherwise you get good nutrition , take your vitamins and get plenty of rest. It  may be a sanitary issue that is the culprit. I have trained at some places when I was younger where they did not clean the floors to well and some people got sick. Needless to say I did not stick around there for to long and moved on. I hope that you get better and your able to continue training. Have a great day.

-Vadim


----------

